# OMG, the dog drank castor oil!!!!



## lorijds (Jun 6, 2002)

I have been using this "oil cleansing method" for my face, and it calls for a bit of castor oil and olive oil mixed together. Anyhow, when I finished today, I couldn't find the lid, and so I just set the bottle on the edge of the tub, figuring it would turn up.

While I was at class tonight, apparently the dog knocked it over and drank about 4 ounces. She is seven months old and weighs 40 pounds. She has, as my dh so nicely puts it, "the squirts". On one hand, I'm feeling pretty sorry for her; on the other hand, I'm just laughing at her.....I mean, how horrible does castor oil taste!?!?!!? How could she thought that was a yummy thing to consume?!?

Poor thing, I'm setting out extra water and giving her acidophilus to help reregulate her bowels. I thought about giving her a little beer or some sort of alcohol to try to relax those smooth muscles, but then I thought better of that; one intervention doesn't need to lead to another; I'd probably just overdose her, then have to take her to the emergency vet clinic in the middle of the night and try to explain how this all occured.

She's out there barking up a storm right now at every little motion; every time she barks, she "squirts". I'm going to have to let her in soon, it's getting close to ten o'clock. This could be a long night. It's what I deserve, leaving the castor oil in reach, but who knew a dog would go for that?!

Lori


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

don't give her beer! it makes doggie squirts worse!

(saying so after DS kept hitting the keg tap at my sister's graduation party .. while the dogs happily lapped away at the puddle)


----------



## lorijds (Jun 6, 2002)

Ooops, I meant to post this in the TAO forum, I don't know how I got confused.....oh well, sorry to gum up the works with my castor oil drinking dog! But let this be a lesson to all of you....if you try the castor oil, don't leave it out for anyone else to drink!!!

Lori


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

Oh man!
Dogs will do the dumbest things.

I know a dog that ate an entire nag of mentholated cough drops, and ended up in the same position as your dog. Except, no one knew until the dog (a Great Dane) walked up the stairs, and got the "squirts" at the top of the stairs!









Hope your puppy feels better soon.


----------



## nonnymoose (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lorijds*
She's out there barking up a storm right now at every little motion; every time she barks, she "squirts".
Lori









: Oh dear...what a vision...
Hope your night wasn't too awful! Poor dog.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

: I'm glad you posted in the wrong area!! I needed a laugh!







:


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Oh dear! That is an image to behold!!!

If it makes you feel any better when my dog was a puppy she ate a used tampon out of the trash. We had to give her hydrogen peroxide to make her puke it up. So there she was foaming at the mouth, puking, and gagging up a frekin' used tampon.

Anyways, hope your night goes as well as possible.


----------



## momsgotmilk4two (Sep 24, 2002)

Poor doggie! That sure is a funny image though of her barking and squirting:LOL Poor thing!


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

:







:







: Too funny! Poor doggy though - hope s/he feels better soon!


----------



## boston (Nov 20, 2001)

:LOL :LOL :LOL
that is so horrible and funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hands4talk (Sep 5, 2018)

*Dogs are the best, but...*

My dog ate my roommate's whole prescription of omega 3 capsules....ALL 90 CAPSULES!


----------



## Verinca (Jul 5, 2018)

omg!! quite an expensive snack for dog


----------

